# Question - Shadowcast 16 vs Salt Marsh 1444V



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have the SM1444 and have fished the SC16. The SM is more stable but not by a bunch. Its 44" wide at the stern chine level while the SC16 is just a bit over 40". The SM has the "V" run the full length of the hull so it drafts 6 to 6.5" while the SC16 tapers the "V" up front to really a flat bottom with a small tunnel at the stern. It will draft less 5 to 5.5". I'm the same size as you for comparison purposes. I don't take a lot of crap with me to load down the boat when I fish so your draft may vary. Any small skiff is pretty weight sensitive. The Zuke would be a great match for either skiff. One thing I like more on the SC is the wider gunnels which give better rod storage and protection and can handle fly rods better because of its length. Hope it helps!


----------



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

I had a salt marsh 14 and am having another hopefully coming up soon on the list. I am running a lowcountry 16 now. The shadowcast will be quieter than the saltmarsh and pole better.I think with both boats you will need to remind your big friends to not dance around the boat. pros of the sm 14 are simplicity,cost, and kevlar laminates. You cant go wrong with either if your using a trolling motor.


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

I just got the salt marsh 14 and can say it definitely drafts less than 6-6.5 but I did have two guys on the boat so it was balanced. I'm really happy with it so far and the kevlar is a big plus if you're gonna be spending a lot of time around oysters. The tunnel on the shadowcast may be a pro for you as well, although when I had my skiff out in the 10,000 islands on a dead low tide I was running through some crazy shallow water. Side by side the salt marsh seems bigger and the beam at deck level may give you more usable space. Owning a salt marsh I might be a little biased though haha. Can't go wrong either way, Mel and the rest at Ankona/Salt Marsh/ Tavernier are great to work with and will get you exactly what you want.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I've owned both styles of hulls but from a different manufacturer. Started with the 14' fiberglass v-jon and now am on a home built 16 tunnel very similar to the sc. 

There were three main differences to me. First, The 14 v-jon hull can slow down to half throttle and get the bow way up in the event of a big wave. It also didn't bow steer in a big following swell. My 16 bow steers in a 2' following chop and will take a 36' contender wake over the bow if I'm idling.

Second, the 16 tracks much better under pole and does not have hull slap. The 14 wanted to spin out in the wind and had pretty bad hull slap. 

Lastly, the longer boat bridges the 8" wind chop much better and does not rattle your teeth out like the v-jon will.

My vote is the SC, hands down. The hull style suits me much better.


----------



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

any reason for not cosidering the sm16?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Or the low country 16? The LC16 is more stable than the SC16 and still has the Kevlar


----------



## Roger Douglas (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I want something to get a little further than I can paddle on a Saturday morning, low maintenance, and not spend a lot of money. The SM 1656 or LC16 just bumps the price up a little too much. All I really need is an aluminum Jon boat, but I wanted something a little nicer. Still want to keep it simple. I would rarely run more than total of 10 miles on a typical day.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Roger what part of SE Texas? I know forum member Demeterof1 has a Shadowcast 16 and fishes Rockport / POC, may try to reach him for a demo.


----------



## Roger Douglas (Nov 11, 2015)

I live just north of Beaumont. I know there are a few in Texas, one is around Galveston somewhere. Maybe Erin will give me that contact info. I have a SM1444 lined up in Beaumont for a wet test. I am really wanting to see how small a Shadowcast 16 is in person. One way of looking, it is 2 foot longer and 16 inches wider at WL than my kayak. I fished in a LT25 a couple of years ago (what I was looking to buy back then) and it did not feel that tippy fishing off the front deck.


----------



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

yobata said:


> Or the low country 16? The LC16 is more stable than the SC16 and still has the Kevlar


you can pay a little extra for kevlar on the lc16, but its not standard


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

Just had a wet test on both these yesterday, I can say hands down the SC16 was the better option for me. LIke previously mentioned wider gunnels, to me more stable in the front or poling platform, cleaner look to it (probably biased cause im not a fan of jon boats but the saltmarsh just didnt appeal to my eye for that same price range). The SC16 I went on took some big waves and was very surprisingly dry, the saltmarsh as well but I felt like my spine had jumped out of my back when we went through them. For me the extra 1k in hull I'd go with the shadowcast, no doubt.


----------



## Roger Douglas (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for input. I mailed my downpayment 2 days ago for a SC16. May be ready for pickup by mid March.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Good for You! Enjoy it friend.


----------



## Nathan romero (Jan 19, 2016)

Roger I am in the southeast Texas area as well. Am in the process of buying a Saltmarsh 1656.


----------



## Danelt10 (Jun 14, 2019)

did you ever pick up?


----------



## John Procacci (Jun 13, 2018)

I noticed the 1444 has a hard time getting onto plane and bow bounced allot unless someone sitting in front. Also drafts 6” plus depending on weight


----------

